# GIVEAWAY for the Labor's Day! Enter to win the latest Vaporesso Xtra kit!



## Vaporesso (30/4/20)

Hi,

How are you doing? Hope all of you and your family are doing well now. Guess all of you already knew about the Xtra kit here in this thread
We finally have the samples of Xtra kit here. So we would like to send out some for your test during self-quarantined at home


GIVEAWAY
*3 lucky winners *will win the Xtra Kit and the winners will be announced on May 7th

*How to enter*
1. Comment below a simple word to describe this simple device
2. Invite someone to join the giveaway

For the winners, it will be appreciated to leave your feedback or reviews here after you receive the prize to help to improve the product and also help other users to choose
Thank you and take care!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## dunskoy (30/4/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Comment below a simple word to describe this simple device


Stylish, compact, attractive!


Vaporesso said:


> Invite someone to join the giveaway


@La_Navidad @ShamZ @Largo @Alpharius40k

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (30/4/20)

Attractive, sleek

@hot.chillie35 , @Lalla

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)

1. Nice design utilising a multi-use pod and extra battery life.
2. @hot.chillie35 @Room Fogger @alex1501 @Ruwaid @adriaanh @MrGSmokeFree @Dela Rey Steyn @Grand Guru @GrantSchnepel

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## adriaanh (30/4/20)

1. Great Design, On/Off Button, Simple
2. @Stranger @Chickenstrip @Silver @PartyDave @El Capitan @Akil @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/20)

1.) Sophisticated and styling

2.) @Resistance, @ddk1979, @Daniel, and @Dubz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (30/4/20)

1.Classic and sexy
2. @Yuvir Punwasi @Greyz @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alpharius40k (30/4/20)

1. Minimalistic
2. @dunskoy @La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerrieP (30/4/20)

1. Compact, Versatile, funky
2. @TiaanHarmse @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuiG (30/4/20)

1. Comment below a simple word to describe this simple device
Creative

2. Invite someone to join the giveaway
@Michael killerby 

Stay safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RagnarLodbrok (1/5/20)

1. Attractive.
2. @JaroslavSekac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/20)

1. Delicate, beauteous 
2. @Puff the Magic Dragon @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Raindance

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/5/20)

1. Sexy

2. @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanK (1/5/20)

1. Compact

2. @KobusMTL, @Dhesan23


----------



## JurgensSt (1/5/20)

Small compact
@Daniel
@vicTor 

Sent from small screen


----------



## Stranger (1/5/20)

Innovation.


@Resistance @Puff the Magic Dragon @adriaanh @Dela Rey Steyn @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/5/20)

Practical 
@Hooked @ivc_mixer @Tayden Pillay


----------



## Largo (2/5/20)

Tiny.
@La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/20)

1. stylish
2. @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dhesan23 (4/5/20)

1. Minimal

2. @Jarred1978


----------



## La_Navidad (4/5/20)

#1 Portable.
#2 @dunskoy @Largo @Alpharius40k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KobusMTL (6/5/20)

#1 Colourfull, stylish, with a little xtra swagger 
#2 @Tall but short @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tall but short (6/5/20)

Mesmerizing. 
@By_corr


----------



## Vaporesso (6/5/20)

Last day to win

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (6/5/20)

Classic 
@Dvibe @Samdawolf @Marsha Push @Marechal @Skillie@23 @fred1sa @delon


----------



## Dvibe (6/5/20)

Conveniently compact, classically cool. 
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (6/5/20)

Compact
@Moerse Rooikat @MrGSmokeFree @Puff the Magic Dragon @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vaporesso (7/5/20)

The winners will be @adriaanh @MrGSmokeFree @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

Congratulations to you and you will win the Xtra kit. Please PM us with below information within 48 hours
Name:
Address:
Zip Code:
Phone:
Email:
Thank you again for your participation again and hope to see your testing feedback here.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (7/5/20)

Congrats everyone, jealous much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

The winners @adriaanh @MrGSmokeFree @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Congratulations to you !!!
And thanks @Vaporesso

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## JurgensSt (7/5/20)

Congrats 
@adriaanh
@MrGSmokeFree 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## adriaanh (7/5/20)

Vaporesso said:


> The winners will be @adriaanh @MrGSmokeFree @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> 
> Congratulations to you and you will win the Xtra kit. Please PM us with below information within 48 hours
> Name:
> ...



Thank you very much Vaporesso

PM Sent

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RuanK (7/5/20)

Congratulations @adriaanh , @MrGSmokeFree & @Faiyaz Cheulkar!!!

Hope you enjoy your new kit

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/20)

Congratulations on the win guys @adriaanh and @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
And a big thank you for a great giveaway @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (7/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Congratulations on the win guys @adriaanh and @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> And a big thank you for a great giveaway @Vaporesso


Thanks and to you too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/5/20)

congrats @adriaanh and @MrGSmokeFree.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## adriaanh (9/5/20)

Thanks and to you too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/5/20)

@adriaanh , @MrGSmokeFree & @Faiyaz Cheulkar!!!

Congrats to all of you and especially to @MrGSmokeFree & @Faiyaz Cheulkar, both of whom are in our CT vape-meet group! Wow! What's the odds of two members of the group being winners?

@Faiyaz Cheulkar you're really on a winning streak. First as a new father to twins and now a new father to a mod!!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/20)

Hooked said:


> @adriaanh , @MrGSmokeFree & @Faiyaz Cheulkar!!!
> 
> Congrats to all of you and especially to @MrGSmokeFree & @Faiyaz Cheulkar, both of whom are in our CT vape-meet group! Wow! What's the odds of two members of the group being winners?
> 
> ...


@Faiyaz Cheulkar is turning into @Puff the Magic Dragon on the winning side

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/5/20)

Congrats
@adriaanh
@MrGSmokeFree
@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/5/20)

Hooked said:


> @adriaanh , @MrGSmokeFree & @Faiyaz Cheulkar!!!
> 
> Congrats to all of you and especially to @MrGSmokeFree & @Faiyaz Cheulkar, both of whom are in our CT vape-meet group! Wow! What's the odds of two members of the group being winners?
> 
> ...





MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar is turning into @Puff the Magic Dragon on the winning side



yes, @Puff the Magic Dragon has passed his mojo to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/5/20)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar .

My pleasure. People were starting to talk.

Keep the mojo for a while and then pass it on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

